# Turks Head, Ripon November 2015



## TheUrbexPhantom (Nov 22, 2015)

From the Ripon Civic Society 2010 Ripon Civic Society Comment: LOW SKELLGATE'S HIDDEN CHARMS

"The Turk’s Head. The more you study it, the more interesting it is. The listing says it is ‘C18, altered in mid-C19’ – though its origins could be even earlier. Its curve-headed windows (now boarded up), and the moulded cornice that does a little hop over the door, are early 19th century. The moulded pair of doves on the upper story is mirrored in the cast-iron grill below. The whole place has (or at least had) a festive and welcoming air."

I didn't manage to get inside the pub, although the doors were brand new and open. Because I noticed there was a presence and that was squatters - this was because there was a light on the top of the staircase, temperature was a bit warmer than outside and two pairs of boots on a 'Welcome' mat.

I also took some photos of the back of the antique shop.


























Open window, I wonder why?





Squatters! This light was off earlier!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





This is the back of the antique shop... taken slightly earlier

























Thanks for looking! 

Yours

URBEX PHANTOM


----------



## smiler (Nov 22, 2015)

Makes sense, they wouldn't have appreciated being woken at the crack of dawn, I liked it, Thanks 6


----------



## TheUrbexPhantom (Nov 22, 2015)

It wasn't at the crack of dawn though, it was at dusk


----------

